# Lazy sunday!



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Me and Pheobie just lounging in bed being lazy....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol she looks nice and chilled


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Does she wear a diaper? or poop every where?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It was a lazy sunday ... I went fishing.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Does she wear a diaper? or poop every where?


No and no. She's good, I notice she won't go until I put her back. This is if she's in bed with me but if she's on the floor exploring shell go any where good thing we have tile floors. Lol



Sundancers said:


> It was a lazy sunday ... I went fishing.


Fun! I haven't gone in like ever. My dad has a 24 foot boat and used to go fishing allot when I was younger. Fun times!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor Pheobie. She's so love deprived.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That chick is calm! Is she always that way?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, she sleeps with us on the bed. If I'm out of my room then she's exploring the living room with me or watching tv. She's just like a house cat. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's great! I wish I could let my chickens inside but my wife would have a fit!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno if its a good thing but Pheobie does not like to be out doors. I try to let her out and zoom she goes right back into the door. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have a dog door but for chickens?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol no. Stray cat will probably come in. I did finally order her diaper though. Tracking says its being delivered today. Yay!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's great! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------

